# How to install 'vim'



## aurora (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello

See the picture, I can't install vim among several other basic applications onto my PowerPC Mac mini with FreeBSD 9.0. I tried installing from ports but it gave a compilation error. Should I downgrade from FreeBSD 9.0 in hopes it might have vim?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 19, 2013)

It would be more helpful if you could share the errors you got.

Some options which might help: keep in mind that there are actually 2 ports: editors/vim which builds the full package (for example by adding support for all supported programming languages) and you got editors/vim-lite; this installs only a small subset. It might do the trick.

Another thing to keep in mind is the VIM_PORT_SCRIPT_LANGS build option. This can be used to specify which languages Vim needs to support. That can be helpful if the error you got is related to one of the languages it depends on.

For example, you could add this to /etc/make.conf:


```
# VIM configuration
VIM_PORT_SCRIPT_LANGS="lua perl python"
```
That would make sure that the Vim port only provides support for Perl, Python and Lua.

Hope this can help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2013)

Please upgrade to 9.1 or 9.2, FreeBSD 9.0 has been end-of-life since March 2013.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## aurora (Nov 19, 2013)

I 've forgotten the name of the error in the installation from ports, but I remember it first downloaded too many patches and I guess the error might have something to do with this huge number of patches. I might try the editors/vim-lite

I will try FreeBSD 9.2 for PowerPC soon. Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2013)

As far as I can see there is no editors/vim (old style) package built for PowerPC at the official FreeBSD ftp mirrors, there is ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/editors/vim-lite-7.3.515.tbz for editors/vim-lite but that's over a year old. No new PKGNG packages at all for PowerPC.

You have to build your own packages for now.


----------

